# Praline candied bacon



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

Been tinkering, and really like this batch.  I took some of my home made bacon, ugly pieces that didn’t make the packages.  Cooked it off in the skillet, and set to the side.  Preheated my oven to 375, coated the strips with maple syrup & dredged in a mix of brown sugar, white sugar and chopped pecans.  Into the oven until the sugar begins to caramelize. Then cooled on racks and refrigerated until it becomes slightly brittle.  This stuff is soooo good!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks like a fun experiment!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 22, 2020)

that ought to taste great


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2020)

Coming from VT this may sound strange, but I hate tree piss. Do you think honey could be substituted for the syrup? Those look awfully good Saint. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Coming from VT this may sound strange, but I hate tree piss. Do you think honey could be substituted for the syrup? Those look awfully good Saint.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Absolutely Chris.  Matter of fact the first time I did this I tried cane syrup.  Anything w a sweet sticky glaze oughta work.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2020)

Lol!!!! Tree piss! That's a good one. And you're not alone. My wife doesn't care for it either.  I was thinking about making another batch of bacon jam. But this sounds delicious. Was the brown and white sugar a 50/50 blend?


----------



## Gecko10 (Sep 22, 2020)

I like seeing  folks doing different, imaginative things.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Lol!!!! Tree piss! That's a good one. And you're not alone. My wife doesn't care for it either.  I was thinking about making another batch of bacon jam. But this sounds delicious. Was the brown and white sugar a 50/50 blend?


Thanks Steve.  I used 3/4 cup of light brown sugar to 1/4 cup of white sugar to 1 cup of chopped pecans.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2020)

73saint said:


> Thanks Steve.  I used 3/4 cup of light brown sugar to 1/4 cup of white sugar to 1 cup of chopped pecans.


Thanks. I do believe I'll be on a quest tomorrow!


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 22, 2020)

You better send some of that my way.  I have to do a quality control check for you.  Looks and sounds really good!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks. I do believe I'll be on a quest tomorrow!


Let me know what you think.  Better yet, let me know how you think it can be improved.  I pretty much sat by the oven, right when brown sugar starts to bubble and liquify, I turned off the oven.  First batch I got a little too dark.

I bet it’d be good w a dash or two of cayenne.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum ! That looks and sounds great .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks Great, Saint!!!
You need some of them for next Time Brees Kicks Brady's Butt !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yum ! That looks and sounds great .


Thanks Chop!


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Saint!!!
> You need some of them for next Time Brees Kicks Brady's Butt !!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Ha, thanks Bear!   After last night’s performance I’m beginning to wonder.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 22, 2020)

That sounds delicious. I will have to give that a try.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 22, 2020)

That just looks magnificent! This will be made for Christmas Parties this year!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Dang.   I would have to leave the almonds out.  Might have to try this.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 22, 2020)

That looks great man!! I also love chocolate dipped bacon.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 22, 2020)

I am generally not a sweet eater. 
Caramel is my kryptonite for sweet and I love nuts and bacon.
Hmmm, future plans.


pc farmer said:


> ...   I would have to leave the almonds out.
> ...


Did I miss something?
I would have to leave out pecans (or walnuts) for my daughter.
Not a candied almond fan.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks delicious and decadent! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2020)

A little rich for my taste, but I bet it was good!!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I am generally not a sweet eater.
> Caramel is my kryptonite for sweet and I love nuts and bacon.
> Hmmm, future plans.
> Did I miss something?
> ...




Nope   My fault I was thinking almonds.   But I would have to leave all of them out for my son.  Any nut he cant have.


----------

